# Seville



## travelplanner70 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you had 24 hours in Seville, what would you feel is most worthwile seeing?  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## LLW (Oct 9, 2008)

jo-jo said:


> If you had 24 hours in Seville, what would you feel is most worthwile seeing?  Thanks for your advice.



I would do the hop on/hop off city tour, and hop off at some of the stops that interest me.


----------



## Blues (Oct 10, 2008)

We had 48 hours in Seville.  We toured the Cathedral, old Santa Cruz district, and Alcazar one day.  We did the hop on/off bus tour the other day.

While we enjoyed the bus tour well enough, the day touring by ourselves was much better.  To get the flavor of Seville, go tour the Cathedral.  From there, the Alcazar is next door, and the old Santa Cruz district is right behind.  Spend the day wandering the general area.  It's wonderful!

-Bob


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ask ZAC495 and see her photos of Seville*

Zac495 recently returned from a trip to Marbella, Seville, and Gibralta.  She wrote extensively about her experience and was kind enough to provide a link to her photographs. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20065407
She posted her description in August 2008.  You might find her postings and pictures helpful in planning your trip.  We will be going on a Spain-Canary Island cruise in 2009 and plan to visit Seville during that time.  We found her information to be very helpful in planning our trip.

This is one of those things I find so exciting about TUG.  The information that is shared by other people who want take time out to enjoy what little time we have on earth.


----------



## X-ring (Oct 26, 2008)

jo-jo said:


> If you had 24 hours in Seville, what would you feel is most worthwile seeing?  Thanks for your advice.



If the Granada's superb Alhambra is not in your travel plans, you might give serious consideration to Seville's Alcazaba.  If you're 65, just say the word 'pensionista' and you're in free      - also good for 50% discount at the cathedral.  

After an evening of flamenco, I apprecated the opportuinty to learn more about the various types and history at the Flamenco Dance Museum the next day. Unfortunately time didn't permit a visit to the bullfighting museum which I had also hoped to take in.

My wife's favourite memory of Seville was the evening horse & carriage ride from the catheral to Plaza de Espana and back.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 7, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> Zac495 recently returned from a trip to Marbella, Seville, and Gibralta.  She wrote extensively about her experience and was kind enough to provide a link to her photographs. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20065407
> She posted her description in August 2008.  You might find her postings and pictures helpful in planning your trip.  We will be going on a Spain-Canary Island cruise in 2009 and plan to visit Seville during that time.  We found her information to be very helpful in planning our trip.
> 
> This is one of those things I find so exciting about TUG.  The information that is shared by other people who want take time out to enjoy what little time we have on earth.



Thanks! I was just about the post my link! Here's Seville directly. 
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20065407

We were in Seville for a little more the 24 hours. My husband will tell you to do the flamenco dinner dance - I found it slightly boring - but very cultural. I loved the cathedral - and I'm not the "see every church," type. Don't bother with the horse and buggy - I thought it would be a fun way to see everything - not really. Wander the streets. Get lost. Go SHOPPING!!!!!  Have wine. Go SHOPPING!!!! Have wine. Have fun!
Feel free to email or pm me.


----------

